# I hate this forum... even more today



## Bo B Bunny (May 14, 2010)

Four years ago I got this gorgeous little cottontail who needed to be cared for after being attacked by my sister's dog. She had a bad leg, a puncture in her hip and her eyes were just barely open. 

Today I had to say goodbye as she struggled to breath through her mouth because her sinuses were obstructed by a tumor. Our horse/dog vets office has a small animal vet who agreed to put her down since she was having such a hard time. I told her I knew I wasn't supposed to have her and she shrugged and said "oh well, you took good care of her! I've never heard of one living 4 years!' She still had her green puppy and it is with her.







My heart is broken. I miss you already, Clover.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 14, 2010)

we're so sorry you lost Clover. It's never an easy decision to have to make, but you did the right thing. At least she had a great 4 years which is something that all don't get. Sure was a photogenic little cutie. Rest in peace little girl, your loved and missed.


----------



## pamnock (May 14, 2010)

So very sorry . . .

RIP brave Clover . . .


----------



## Evey (May 14, 2010)

I am very sorry to hear about Clover. You have given her the best life. I will miss reading about her.

:hug:

Kathy


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 14, 2010)

Oh gosh, Pennie  Poor little Clover  I saw your response to Skyler's thread a couple of minutes ago and was JUST thinking how glad I am all three of yours are still alive. Then I saw this thread! I'm really sorry, Pennie, Clover was such a sweet, one of a kind girl. Binky free with your healed leg, my dear. Skyler got to heaven yesterday and is showing you around right now.


----------



## jujub793 (May 14, 2010)

:rip::rip:clover


----------



## TinysMom (May 14, 2010)

I'm so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this time. 

I wish I had more words to say - but I know at times like this - the words can feel empty....

Binky free Clover....


----------



## Haley (May 14, 2010)

I am so so sorry to hear this. She really was such a special girl. You gave her an amazing life she would not have had without you and your family.
My thoughts are with you. I cant imagine the pain you are feeling.
*hugs*
Haley


----------



## kirsterz09 (May 14, 2010)

sorry to hear of your loss, 
Binky free little Clover :angelandbunny:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 14, 2010)

Thank you everyone. I am doing ok one minute and crying my heart out the next. Something about my little bunnies... they just have my heart.

I thought of her little leg being healed and her binkying again really fast.. she can eat all the clover and play with other bunnies... 

I just hope she knows how much we loved her.


----------



## hln917 (May 14, 2010)

I'm sorry, you gave her a second chance for a great life!


----------



## Pipp (May 14, 2010)

She had four years thanks to you. 

But she is going to be missed SO MUCH. 



sas :sad:


----------



## cheryl (May 14, 2010)

I'm sorry you lost Clover..i'm sure she knew how much you loved her.


----------



## missyscove (May 14, 2010)

I'm so sorry; my heart just sank when I saw this thread.


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 14, 2010)

Oh Pennie, I'm so sorry Clover has gone to the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow:.

Binky free at the Rainbow Bridge Sweet Clover.

You will be missed by many.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 14, 2010)

I am so sorry, Pennie :hug:

Clover was a real darling, a fiesty little gal.
No one could have done more for her than you and your family. She felt loved, I'm sure.

Hugs to you and yours

urplepansy::rainbow:urplepansy: Clover urplepansy::rainbow:urplepansy:


----------



## naturestee (May 14, 2010)

I'm so sorry. She had a great four years but it's still too soon in my mind.

Binky free, Clover.

:rainbow:


----------



## tonyshuman (May 15, 2010)

Such a sad week and sad day. I'm so sorry Clover isn't with you any more. I know she felt loved and was so grateful you saved her life. Such a special girl. I'm so sorry. Hugs to you and your family.
ray:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (May 15, 2010)

I am so sorry for Clover. I always try to avoid Rainbow Bridge as it makes me so sad. Now I have to post about my Pebbles passing too.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 15, 2010)

Pennie I'm so sorry for your loss.
Clover was lucky to have you.


----------



## LuvaBun (May 15, 2010)

Oh Pennie, I am just so sorry. Clover was indeed a very special girl, who defied all the odds. Her time with you may have been too short, but it was filled with love - a rare thing for a cottontail. You gave her a second chance and she had a great life.

God Bless, Clover. You will be missed!

Jan


----------



## tonyshuman (May 15, 2010)

Jan had a really good thing to say--Clover had a life any pet rabbit would envy, not to mention a cottontail. She was such a lucky bun to end up with you.


----------



## Nela (May 15, 2010)

I'm sorry about your Clover, Bo.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 15, 2010)

oh gosh i am so sorry and she surely did know how much you loved her. RIP lil one


----------



## JimD (May 16, 2010)

Oh Pennie.....I'm so sorry 

I wish there was something I could say or do to bring her back to you.

Binky free little Cwover.
Wait for your Mommy at the Bridge.

ray::rainbow:



***I HATE this part of the Forum......:bawl:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (May 16, 2010)

I am so sorry, I remember the day you first posted about Clover and I am so sorry to hear that she is gone. But remember she had an awesome life, perhaps much too short but none the less, the best she could have had. Binky free Clover.


----------



## Sweetie (May 16, 2010)

This is so sad. I am very sorry to hear about Clover. Everyone is right, Clover was in the best care that she could ever have. It is never easy to lose a bunny, especially a wild bunny like a cottontail. She knew how much you loved her.

Binky free Clover. Always look down on Pennie.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 16, 2010)

I am so sorry, Clover was a sweet character.


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 17, 2010)

I am so sorry that you lost Clover.  It's never an easy decision to make...

Binky free at the bridge, little Clover-bunny :rainbow:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 17, 2010)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> I am so sorry for Clover. I always try to avoid Rainbow Bridge as it makes me so sad. Now I have to post about my Pebbles passing too.


Stan, I am so sad about Pebbles. When I saw the notice on the forum I immediately began crying and said "OH NO!" and my daughter knew something was so wrong again 

I still have photos of Pebbles all over my computer (along with a few other bunnies I adore) and I can't imagine how sad you must be. Pebbles was just about the same age as Bo. I can't imagine the pain .. 

Friday was a day I will not like to remember.

We went on a camping/horse show trip on Friday. I didn't change our plans because I knew I needed to get away... my BP was skyrocketing and I was physically sick with saddness.... when we slowly drove away, a little cottontail hopped across the road in front of my truck and stopped to look at me from next to a bush. Then, I saw it jump in a slight binky and take off...... I know somehow that Clover was saying goodbye and she was happy ....


----------



## LuvaBun (May 18, 2010)

*Bo B Bunny wrot*


> when we slowly drove away, a little cottontail hopped across the road in front of my truck and stopped to look at me from next to a bush. Then, I saw it jump in a slight binky and take off...... I know somehow that Clover was saying goodbye and she was happy ....


:in tearsennie, this made me cry again. I bet it was her, letting her mommy know she was OK. I think they find a way to do that.

:hug: Jan


----------



## myheart (May 18, 2010)

Pennie, I am so sorry that I am just seeing this now....

I wasn't sure what to expect when I opened the thread knowing you had started it. Poor little Clover... You did the right thing by letting her go to the Bridge without suffering more from the tumor. Blessings to you for being so strong for her. 

Clover will always be a part of RO. Thank you so much for sharing her with us. Cover had the most special four years with you that any cotton-tail could possibly dream of. Clover was a special little girl, and you are a special bunny-mom for caring so much.

Binky Free at the Bridge Clover. :rainbow:

Hope the good memories of Clover heal your heart Pennie. :hearts

myheart


----------



## Acacia-Berry (May 19, 2010)

Oh, Rest in Peace little Clover. She was beautiful and you gave her the best life anyone could have because you believed in her and had faith when many others wouldnt have. You gave her wings she knew when it was time to fly. Bless you, for you are an angel.


----------



## Maureen Las (May 19, 2010)

Oh Penny I am so so sorry that you lost Clover.

Clover was so very veryspecial. 

Ididn't know that Stan lost Pebbles until I just read this; I lost my Beau on April 21st; it is not a good spring for our bunnies.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (May 19, 2010)

We've lost so many that have been around since Pipp restarted RO. All of our losses hurt, but when they are bunnies we have seen go from baby to adult it's very sad.

thank you all for your heartfelt comments.


----------



## kirst3buns (May 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Clover, Pennie. What a wonderful life you gave her after such a rough start.


----------

